# Formal requirements for German part-time workers



## Marc123 (12 mo ago)

Dear all, 

Do you know if it is possible to work part-time in France as German? 
And would this provide social insurance? And what are the formal requirements to get a part-time or permanent job in France?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're German, then it would be a matter of exercising your EU "Freedom of movement." No reason you can't just apply for jobs in France and see what happens.

One caveat, though - most jobs will expect you to speak at least passable French. Oh, and another, you probably won't be eligible for most of the social assistance programs here until after you have worked for a few months and paid into the system. But, nearly any job would require you to pay into the "cotisation" system for health care, retirement and all the rest.


----------



## Marc123 (12 mo ago)

Thanks Bev, 

Allow me to ask again on the formal requirements: 
Where can I find out what the formal requirements are? 
The reason is that I would like to know if I could keep my German employement relationship and still work in France, for example on a part-time basis. 

That is why I would like to know what I would be asked on a formal level when starting a job in France.
Things such as

deregistration with German social insurance
deregistration with German civil register
etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I know, you would not be asked about (nor expected to) deregister with the German social insurances. Depending on where you are resident (France or Germany) you might fall under the "Frontalier" rules regarding the social insurances ("Grenzgänger" auf Deutsch). I know the rules for that have changed since I worked in Germany (in Freiburg) where we had several employees who lived in France and thus paid into the French cotisation system - but those are the rules you'll need to abide by and that your employer will need to handle. It's apparently a fairly common situation, but the rules are very different now from when I was working in Freiburg.


----------



## Marc123 (12 mo ago)

Dear Bev, 
Thanks!

Please let me ask my question from another angle: 

If I went to Paris and wanted to start working for McDonald's for 20 hours a week through an employement contract. 
What would be the formal requirements for me?

I can pretty well tell you that there are hardly any formal requirements for an EU citizen coming to Germany and working 20 hours a week as the social insurance would (need to) be covered in an employment contract.

But do you know if there is a public authority in France which could answer this question to me?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As long as you were living in France (i.e. close enough to Paris to actually get to and from your job) you would pay your cotisations (social insurances) and taxes to France. Paris is a bit too far from the border for the frontaliere rules to kick in. They would get you a sécu number and away you go.


----------

